# Bath time?



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Does anyone else have a Havanese like my Yoyo?

After he comes back from outside, he walks into the bathroom, puts his front paws on the side of the tub, and whimpers! He wants to have his feet washed!

After we wash his feet, he's quite content and goes and lies down.

What a funny dog!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats hilarious! lol

Ryan


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

What a little prince! I wish Lola would want to be washed. I have to bribe her with cookies for her daily face clean-up. Yoyo is soooo cute!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I think the breeder might have given Yoyo lots of foot baths. Years ago when I got a little Pom, she had a messy butt for 3 or 4 days -- I guess from getting use to new food. So we went to the tub 4 or 5 times a day for me to use the hand held shower to spray her rear. After those few days she would not have the messy butt, but would still run to the tub and cry for her wash. Very fast she learned to jump in the tub. So for her 17 years, when people visited and she went to poop outside she would fly through the den and jump in the tub. People were like "what the heck is wrong with her?" I had to explain that she was a little lady and wanted her butt washed so she would smell fresh. Pour a tiny bit of water...towel dry...and good as new. ound:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

That's quite funny


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Oh, I think the breeder might have given Yoyo lots of foot baths. Years ago when I got a little Pom, she had a messy butt for 3 or 4 days -- I guess from getting use to new food. So we went to the tub 4 or 5 times a day for me to use the hand held shower to spray her rear. After those few days she would not have the messy butt, but would still run to the tub and cry for her wash. Very fast she learned to jump in the tub. So for her 17 years, when people visited and she went to poop outside she would fly through the den and jump in the tub. People were like "what the heck is wrong with her?" I had to explain that she was a little lady and wanted her butt washed so she would smell fresh. Pour a tiny bit of water...towel dry...and good as new. ound:


Oh that is the sweetest thing, hahaha.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I am all kinds of jealous of your dogs who love to be clean. Milo sees me heading toward the tub and runs and hides. Not me, he seems to say as I see his dust. Take Bailey, he implores me with his look. Anything to stay dirty just one more day. And, barring anything unforeseen, tomorrow is the day. Yikes, matt heaven.


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

I am ever so thankful too because we recently bought cream-colored microfibre couches and a beige-colored area rug! What was I thinking??


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's cute.

Jan has a story about Bandit when she was young, but I'll let her tell it.


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

aww that's awesome. I was content that Momo just stays still when I wash his feet in the sink. Now, I want him to want to wash his feet too.


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That's cute.
> 
> Jan has a story about Bandit when she was young, but I'll let her tell it.


What's the story? I'm incredibly curious...


----------

